# White pigeon for adoption



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have a found white pigeon. If anyone might be interested in taking it in, you can PM or post here. I can supply info on how we came to have it in the first place and a picture. I don't know the sex but can find out fairly quickly if you need to know.............

I should clarify.............this is a racing homer. He was lost while training for OB race season. He/She will not make a pet. Will need a loft setting with other pigeons.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Lovebirds,

Hope you find em a good home. By the way, is it a hen or cock bird? If anyone is interested in getting this bird and does not have a partner for it, if I still have any pure whites available I will match it if you pay shipping costs.

Luis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I tried to get some pictures but the bugger won't be still. I took about 15 pics and these were the only two that were even close to decent!! I posted that this is a white bird. It's actually a grizzle, red, but as you can see the bird is 95% white. It would probably throw some red checks or red splashes. Anyway, here it is...............


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee and all, 

Sorry it took so long to get your pictures validated, they are showing now. I have no idea why your pictures should have been "pending" approval" anyway I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------

